# OMG, I am so sick again.



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

This morning at 6: 00 am, my daughter called me to say she felt sick and if I can bring her some Tylenol and a thermometer. he had a fever of 100.3...no big deal. She sounded so sick so of cause I rushed over and took her to see her doctor. The doctor said she had a virus infection which is what they always say when they don't know what is going in.

I talked her into staying over my apt and made her some chicken soup which she ate. She feels much better now and is sleeping.. On the other hand, I am so sick that I don't know what to do... I have a fever of 102.9. I took tylenol two hours earlier when I had a temperature of 101.5 and it has gone up.

These are the same symtoms I had in February when I was hospitalized for 6 days...no symptoms.

I don't know what to do. I want to sleep but I am afraid my temperature will go up while I am sleeping.

I really don't have the energy to go through this again. I am hoping I will feel better by tomorrow.

Any prayers will be appreciated.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Sending out prayers, hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Oh no, I'm so sorry your sick again. I pray your fever goes away soon. rayer:rayer:rayer: See a doctor tomorrow for sure if you're still feverish.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh no! I am so sorry :grouphug: I hope you get sorted soon. rayer:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Donna i hope that your not getting sick again, i'll keep you in my prayers. :grouphug:rayer::grouphug:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Donna -- praying that it's just a bug that will pass quickly. I'm very worried about you because I remember how ill you were when you were hospitalized. 

Sending you prayers, hugs -- and I would make you chicken soup if I was there.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Praying for you.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Praying you feel better! if however you still are running fever today please seek Drs help.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Heavenly Father, thank you for listening to us, Lord I lift Donna to you, calm her fears and bring healing to her body. Give her rest in Jesus name I pray. Amen


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Sending prayers.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I am just now reading this. I am so sorry you are sick. How are you feeling today? I will say prayers for you and pray your temp. goes down........


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I hope you aren't getting what you had before and that you and your daughter both feel better this morning. 
Hugs and prayers
:grouphug:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Heavenly Father, thank you for listening to us, Lord I lift Donna to you, calm her fears and bring healing to her body. Give her rest in Jesus name I pray. Amen


 
Beautiful prayer, and Donna you are in my prayers as well.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Donna - I didn't see this last night. Must have gone to bed right before. I'm praying that you got through the night and are feeling better. I hope it isn't the same thing. There's definitely something going around because my DH was running a fever and really sick this week. It then turned into bronchitis. Hope you're feeling better. Keep us posted.:hugging:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I hope you're feeling better today....!!!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh my goodness!  I'm keeping you in my thoughts! *hugs*


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I pray that the fever disappear !! Keep us posted, my friend and take very good care

hugs
Kat


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

just checkin in Donna, I hope your feeling better:hugging:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Checking in to see if you're any better. Still sending lots of prayers your way.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Thinking of you and hope to see an update soon that you're feeling better!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Just checking to see how you are feeling! Please let us know when you are able..........


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Donna - just checking in on you. Hope you're okay. Was trying to see if I could find your phone number earlier today but not sure I got it from you when we were planning to go to Pat's (first time you got sick). Thinking of you and praying for you.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm really worried about Donna now. I'm praying that she's okay. I think I have her e-mail so am going to try to reach her that way. Hope Summer and Chloe are taken care of though I gather if her daughter was with her she'll take care of them if she's in the hospital again.:grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Donna you've been on my mind, I hope your doing OK, wish I lived closer


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Hope you feel better soon!! Same for your DD! Get plenty of rest and fluids.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Matilda's mommy said:


> donna you've been on my mind, I hope your doing OK


Paula - I just found Donna's e-mail and sent her a message that we're worried about her and praying that she's okay. Last time she had someone else write to me via her e-mail to let me know she had been sick so hoping I get some word. I'll keep everyone posted if I hear anything.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

praying for you .


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> Paula - I just found Donna's e-mail and sent her a message that we're worried about her and praying that she's okay. Last time she had someone else write to me via her e-mail to let me know she had been sick so hoping I get some word. I'll keep everyone posted if I hear anything.


 
Sue thank you, I worry about Donna because she lives alone


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I want to thank each and everyone of you for your concern and prayers...I was just too sick to use the computer until today. Thankfully I finally do not have a fever and I am feeling much better, just weak. I never did go to see a doctor so I am asssuming it was just a virus. My daughter was fine by the next day and was able to go to work. Unfortunately, I did not recover as quick as she did. 

I feel like such a bad mommy because Saturday morning I was running a fever of 103.3 and I just couldn't get out of bed...when I finally woke completely up, it was almost 1:00 pm and I had never fed Chloe or Summer breakfast. They never tried to wake me up, they just slept along side me. I think they knew I was sick. After I fed them they came back in the bed and kept kissing me...I love them so.

When I spoke to my daughter later in the day and I told her how I never feed them in the morning she said she thought I had gotten up and fed them before she woke up. Had she known, she would of cause fed them. I wish she would have asked though.

I just hope I never get sick for a long, long time.

Once again, thank you for the prayers...SMers are the most thoughtful people around. I love you all.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm sorry I missed this post. I was a little sick myself, but not like you.
Sorry to hear. I just think it's sweet that Summer and Chloe let you get your rest, I'm sure they sensed you were sick.:wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm so glad your feeling better, I was really worried about you


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

So glad you are feeling better......viruses can be nasty. I had to call an ambulance for my husband in late spring. They finally concluded it must have been a virus. Very ill and he usually is not sick at all.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Glad you are feeling better - hugs to you!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Donna - good to have you back. As I said in e-mail, I was ready to swoop in and take Summer and Chloe home with me if you were in the hospital. Actually, Tyler's kind of disappointed that that didn't happen. :HistericalSmiley: Happy you're feeling better.:hugging:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

WOHOOO ^_^ happy to read that you are doing better ... take very good care, my friend!

hugs
Kat


----------



## alexmom (Jan 30, 2008)

Sending my prayers to you. Also, sending good energy to you. Hope you feel better.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

It's so awful to be down and sick. I'm glad you're feeling much better. Take it easy now and don't overdo.


----------

